# Finnish Championship 2017 (+Redi Cube) - November 17-19



## T1_M0 (Oct 12, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/FinnishChampionship2017

All events held, 3 rounds in most of them. Prizes for the winners. The venue is still a bit unsure.

Also the Redi Cube challenge in the Saturday evening!


----------

